# Question about flash player ?



## billysponch (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi all,

I'd like to know your workaround to enable flash. Actually, is it possible to avoid to use linux compat ?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## SPlissken (Nov 18, 2008)

I use wine + firefox window or opera window
Like other people it s this only way i found to see flash movie


----------



## SirDice (Nov 18, 2008)

I've got the linux-flashplayer7 working on a native fbsd firefox. Install firefox, install a linux_base, install nspluginwrapper and finally linux-flashplayer7. 

It doesn't play everything but Youtube works


----------



## billt (Nov 18, 2008)

It doesn't look like there's a way around using Linux-Compat.

If it's any consolation, it looks like someone has a Flash 9 HOWTO for FreeBSD here.


----------



## bsddaemon (Nov 18, 2008)

billt said:
			
		

> It doesn't look like there's a way around using Linux-Compat.



Not really, you can run Flash 9 in Opera and Firefox with Wine. Works pretty well.


----------



## Almindor (Nov 18, 2008)

I use gnash. They still lack some actionscript parts and h.264 support (which is supposedly coming this winter) but I can watch half of youtube and some other similar pages ok.

Hopefully they'll get it right soon, I'm already quite impressed with it (amd64 too).


----------



## cmc4bsd (Nov 18, 2008)

I gave up on it. I have 2 computers (FreeBSD and Win2K) on
a KVM switch and if I'm going to go to one of those glossy
flash 9 websites I use the Win2K pc, but if I can do it
with flash 7 I use FreeBSD.


----------



## kamikaze (Nov 18, 2008)

I also use gnash. Unfortunately it uses up lots of CPU time even when it's in a TAB that is currently not displayed. Also all the flashing advertisement is annoying. Unfortunately the combination Flashblock/Gnash makes my Firefox very unstable.


----------



## oliverh (Nov 18, 2008)

>Unfortunately the combination Flashblock/Gnash makes my Firefox very unstable. 

That's true for Flash 9 too. Noscript or Privoxy is a nice way to block this kind of annoyance.


----------



## Almindor (Nov 18, 2008)

I use adblock which works mostly. I do get some crashes but it's workable.


----------



## Kitche (Nov 24, 2008)

well the mailing list does have a  flash9 flash10 checklist if you want to check it out


----------

